# Broken Breadbox Rolldoor



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Your best bet would be to remove the cabinet.these tambour doors usually are installed form the top back or bottom into the groove.In the old days the slats were glued to a heavy canvas but I have not dealt with any as new as yours.
Still don't see how you could repair it without removing the cabinet first.Pics might help.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

*Broken Breadbox Door*

Tnx Mako1. The grooved track is routed into the sidewalls and there is no way to access it without disassembling the kitchen cabinet assembly-which does not appear easily done and I am told is not in the cards. I also thought of perhaps backing the door in strips of heavy duty tape. If I've done any of this right, attached are a couple of pics.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

I had a similar issue with ours, lenaitch, and the cabinet design was very similar. What I did was to Gorilla Glue the door baseplate with the handle to the first slat, then used put stops in the back end of the runway slot to keep the door from going quite high enough to bend that glued union. It only caused a couple of inches loss in the height of the opening, which we lived with very easily.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The old way of making roll up doors was to glue all the slats to a piece of canvas type material. I don't know how yours was done but new piece of material glued across the seem would repair it. It would easy if the whole could be removed. I can't tell how difficult that would be from the images.

perhaps just glue it to the bottom of the existing door first. That way you could clamp it using an other piece of wood to and some clamps to squeeze it. use wax paper in between. Then with the cloth hanging glue the handle section on the same way.

Heck piece of duct tape would do OK for a short time.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks all. I have convinced myself that the door is not removable. I'm probably going to go with gluing the end/handle piece to the rest of it - I can live with loosing an inch or two of opening. I may even try Gorilla Tape and see how good it is. Cheers all.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have worked on a couple of "Hoosier Cabinets" with these type "Tambour" doors. Yes, some dis-assembly is required to properly repair one of these doors, but--I like "joed"'s idea of gluing on some canvas to the bottom slat of the existing door, allowing this to dry really good then gluing on the slat with the handle. Don't worry about the glue becoming so hard that the canvas will not have flexibility, it will be stiff at first but with gentle nudging it will become flexible. Good Luck


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Velcro! Glue the loops on one slat,the hooks on the other.


----------

